# Just Ordered Some Fork Cover Tubing !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Going to start fixing up some wire slings so I bought some more tubing that covers the upper body of the forks, #604 and #802 from the company below. This is the same place I get my shooting tubes from #303. The #303 makes a pretty powerful looped tube, in between 1842 and 1745, but a little closer to 1745.

http://www.latex-tubing.com/

wll


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

wll said:


> Going to start fixing up some wire slings so I bought some more tubing that covers the upper body of the forks, #604 and #802 from the company below. This is the same place I get my shooting tubes from #303. The #303 makes a pretty powerful looped tube, in between 1842 and 1745, but a little closer to 1745.
> 
> http://www.latex-tubing.com/
> 
> wll


Wanna see what magic you come up with this time.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for the link!


----------

